# Aggressive Blind Pigeon: Help!



## kingpercy (Feb 7, 2020)

Hello all.

I have a Lucerne pigeon named Percy who is about 10 months old. I got him from a breeder when he was just a couple weeks old (his parents had another squab that pushed Percy out of the nest when he was young) and I handfed and handraised him until he was old enough to eat seed. It took him a very long time to learn how to eat by himself, which I found out was because he is mostly blind. We believe he was born like this. He was the sweetest little thing when he was a baby and very affectionate. However, in the past 5 months, he has gotten increasingly more aggressive to the point where I don't enjoy being around him. He attacks anything and everything he can, whether it's me if I try to pet him or if he bumps into something when he's walking around. He bites whatever is in front of him and shakes his head like a dog. When he does it to me, it hurts! There was one time he got a beakful of my leg hair and pulled it out and made me bleed! I love this bird very much but I'm almost at my wit's end with what to do about his aggression. Any help?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

It's normal for pigeons to behave this way, even babies that was handraised from a couple of days old turn out to be like this. Males are worse than the females. He is not behaving different from other pigeons because he is blind.

I sometimes let my 1 male bite my hand until he gets bored, and then eventually he calms down and let me scratch him around the head. Do you talk to your pigeon before you touch him? It might also be a defensive action if you don't.

Ever considered getting him a mate? One that is also handicapped?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Agree with Marina. Our two males bite. The females bite rarely. Our beloved rescued feral Phoebe also would bite, so i got her toys and encouraged her to bite them instead of me. 
Males tend to be more aggressive. A mate would help your bird i think. Pigeons live to be with their mate. You can swap out eggs for fake eggs to prevent getting more pigeons than you want or need.


----------



## alegna71 (Sep 21, 2019)

I have to disagree...I have males that are very tame and do not bite or fight. Y
our pigeon is a prey animal so very frightened when he can not see. Keep his surroundings the same so he learns his way around and always make your presence obvious by talking to him...I'm sure he will settle down. These disabled birds make great companions when they trust you so keep trying


----------

